
Show HN: Written in Elm: Notes Extension for Chrome - bbcbasic
https://github.com/mcapodici/capodicis-notes/
======
bbcbasic
If you want to install the latest version visit
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/capodicis-
notes/bp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/capodicis-
notes/bpdecocmkliobhlkoobndgljopopnijc?authuser=1)

